# Gambles Hiawatha Murray Tricycle



## BobbyG (Oct 7, 2018)

I am wanting to restore a Gambles Tricycle. I am looking for parts for it. All 3 tires are shot and the rear wheel bushings are shot. The front bearings are still good. I was hoping to either find replacements for the rear wheels and tires or looking for advice on how to replace the rear wheel bushings and wheel hubs where the bushings are inserted. The rear tires are 73/4 " x 1 1/2" and the rims are a 5" diameter. The front tire is 11 1/2" x 1 1/2" tire on a 9" rim. Front and rear axle shafts are 7/16" diameters. I am also looking for pedals 3" on 7/16" shaft.
I can barely make out the Gambles Logo with a magnifying glass. I found a photo of the logo but I cannot get a good enough image of it. I wanted to find a good image and give it to a decal or graphics company to duplicate it. It also does not have the rear axle caps and I do not know if those were Murray caps or not.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 7, 2018)

you should be able to find replacement parts here


----------



## BobbyG (Oct 7, 2018)

Isn't this the tricycle forum? 

Forums
Main
Tricycles, Kids' Bicycles & Riding Toys


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 7, 2018)

yes , my bad . wasn't paying attn. where i was


----------



## BobbyG (Oct 9, 2018)

Here are photos of the Tires and Wheels.


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 9, 2018)

I will look an see what I have I got a trike I was going to restore but changed my mind I will post som pic if I have what you need


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 9, 2018)

When it comes to semi-pneumatic tricycle tires as on your Murray, you're dealing with nominal sizes in both outside diameter and width. Using the dimensions you listed, you actually have two 8x1.75 rear tires and a 12x1.75 front tire. With the rear bearings shot, you'll probably need replacement 8" rear wheels/tires with tires already mounted. You could put a wanted-to-buy post on the CABE classified forum for parts wanted or keep an eye out on ebay or other online sources. Hansen is one company that made replacement rear tricycle wheels and sometimes they're listed for sale on ebay. Your rear axle size is probably 7/16" as most tricycles the age of yours had. You could also keep an eye out for a "parts only" tricycle that still has decent 8" rear wheels and takes the same size tires and axle size. Just a couple suggestions...

Dave


----------



## BobbyG (Oct 9, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> When it comes to semi-pneumatic tricycle tires as on your Murray, you're dealing with nominal sizes in both outside diameter and width. Using the dimensions you listed, you actually have two 8x1.75 rear tires and a 12x1.75 front tire. With the rear bearings shot, you'll probably need replacement 8" rear wheels/tires with tires already mounted. You could put a wanted-to-buy post on the CABE classified forum for parts wanted or keep an eye out on ebay or other online sources. Hansen is one company that made replacement rear tricycle wheels and sometimes they're listed for sale on ebay. Your rear axle size is probably 7/16" as most tricycles the age of yours had. You could also keep an eye out for a "parts only" tricycle that still has decent 8" rear wheels and takes the same size tires and axle size. Just a couple suggestions...
> 
> Dave



Thanks, I have spent a few hour searching for parts and only finding pedals and hand grips on Ebay. I will continue to keep an eye out.


----------



## BobbyG (Oct 9, 2018)

bobsbikes said:


> I will look an see what I have I got a trike I was going to restore but changed my mind I will post som pic if I have what you need
> 
> View attachment 880989
> 
> ...



Those look like the right ones but I doubt you want to part that out..LOL..


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 9, 2018)

BobbyG said:


> Thanks, I have spent a few hour searching for parts and only finding pedals and hand grips on Ebay. I will continue to keep an eye out.



I will part it or sale the hole thing let me no what yo want I will put togather a price for you


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 9, 2018)

BobbyG said:


> Those look like the right ones but I doubt you want to part that out..LOL..



let me no what you want I will put togather a price for you whole or part


----------

